# برنامج لتصميم انظمة الخلايا الشمسية



## ahakem_eng (7 سبتمبر 2010)

اقدم لكم اليوم برنامج صغير وحلو لعمل حسابات الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## empyrium (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## الأكاديري (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الباتل1 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## asad arabi (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## *ahed* (30 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## *ahed* (30 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## salemop31 (3 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## salemop31 (3 فبراير 2011)

بالمناسبة في عندي كود على الماتلاب لحساب الزاويا الشمسية وكود ثاني محاكاة لرسم iv curve وان شاء الله غير احمله


----------



## سمير شربك (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## الخـفوق (4 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم على المعلومة 

كنت بحاجتها بارك الله فيك​


----------



## manahil domi (5 ديسمبر 2012)

البرنامج رفض التنزيل وأرجو كتابة تعريف عنه
​


----------



## الباتل1 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الاسلام


----------



## hagoog (5 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله الخير يا اخى


----------



## Ma7ame7o (13 فبراير 2013)

ممتاز


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (13 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يزيد من امثالك
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## microamper (18 مارس 2013)

بارك اللله بكم يا اخوني الاكارم


----------



## مصطفى محمد البدري (23 مارس 2013)

thank you


----------



## الطاقة الحرة (4 أبريل 2013)

اهم شي نستفيد << >> ونفيد


----------



## عبد الحبيب (15 مايو 2013)

_تسلم للموقع_​


----------



## raddwan mahmoud (24 مايو 2013)

شكرا الك كتير حلو


----------



## thaer11 (13 سبتمبر 2019)

شكرا زميل


----------



## safa aldin (16 يونيو 2020)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

